# Snook Fishing South Texas



## Snook1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Recent South TX Snook. Snook bite has been solid.

Snook1 Charters
www.snook1.com
Eagle Claw TroKar Hooks
Eagle Claw Lazer Sharp
Power Pole / JL Marine
Lowrance


----------

